# Amsterdam neighborhoods



## DebBrown (Aug 22, 2013)

We are thinking of going to Amsterdam for spring break next year.  Our Hawaii exchange requests haven't come through so why not do something totally different?

We'd be there in April so if this is a bad time, please say so!  I'm looking for advice about different city neighborhoods.  We'll rent an apartment but I need a starting point.  My preference is for something reasonably quiet and spacious but not far from tourist attractions.

I always appreciate any help.

Deb


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 23, 2013)

DebBrown said:


> We'd be there in April so if this is a bad time, please say so!



Expect anything in April from snow to rain, from wall to wall sunshine or depressing gloom.  There is absolutely no way to predict what the weather will be like in April.

I've only been once and that was in my younger days on a lads trip so there'll be no surprise in what district I visited.  I suspect my recommendations will be of little use to you!


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 23, 2013)

DebBrown said:


> We are thinking of going to Amsterdam for spring break next year.  Our Hawaii exchange requests haven't come through so why not do something totally different?
> 
> We'd be there in April so if this is a bad time, please say so!  I'm looking for advice about different city neighborhoods.  We'll rent an apartment but I need a starting point.  My preference is for something reasonably quiet and spacious but not far from tourist attractions.
> 
> ...



Yes the weather in April can be variable but April/May is the time for the flowers to be in bloom across the Netherlands. The Netherlands has a great public transport system - trams in Amsterdam, trains to all parts of the country and an extensive bus network. A week sightseeing in Amsterdam and then day trips out on the train network to The Hague, Utrecht, and others. You could even tie in a cruise up the Rhine starting in Amsterdam.


----------



## sml2181 (Aug 23, 2013)

As posted already, the weather is very unpredictable at that time of the year. My friend's birthday is on April 3 and some years she has real summer weather and some years it is just cold and wet. Having said that - the weather here can be pretty unpredictable most of the year. 

As for neighborhoods - do you have a rental apartment in mind? Amsterdam is not that large and the public transportation is reasonably extensive (I didn't say it is good though) so it is fairly easy to cross the town. Besides, the area most covered by tourists is small - basically the most historic sites are closer to the central station area, and then there is the Museum area with the Rijks, Stedelijk and Van Gogh Museum. Both areas area very easy to reach with trams and buses.

Here you can plan any route (pt) within our country.

If you have any specifics I would be happy to help you out from there.


----------



## DebBrown (Aug 24, 2013)

We may wait and try this trip in the summer... of 2015.  We can't find any easy way to get there with our AA miles.

Thanks!
Deb


----------

